# Realistic goal?



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

My long term goal is to be 15 stone of muscle by the time im 20 i am 16 and weigh 13.4 at the moment is this a realistic goal if its not what is. Any tips or information on how to reach it would be appreciated too.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Completely depends on what your 13.4 stone mass is like now,and how much bf% you expect 15 stone of muscle to be. Dedication and training are also a factor but theres no reason why you cant if all the boxes are ticked...


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, probably

Work hard in the gym, do a sensible routine, and get your diet spot-on

Even if you don't hit your goal, I can guarantee you'll look 100x better doing this than if you quit the gym and eat junk


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I was 10 stone when i was 16 by age 20 i was 15 stone with abbs natural so yeah of course you can if you put in the work.


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I was 10 stone when i was 16 by age 20 i was 15 stone with abbs natural so yeah of course you can if you put in the work.


thats some great results especially with abs still visible. Im in a similar boat iv been training 2 years now started 10 stone now at 12 stone with abs visible probably more leaner than when i started out. How many calories were you taking roughly when you were bulking?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

gujkhan said:


> thats some great results especially with abs still visible. Im in a similar boat iv been training 2 years now started 10 stone now at 12 stone with abs visible probably more leaner than when i started out. How many calories were you taking roughly when you were bulking?


I grew slowly and kept very lean mate as i was always trying to look good for the girls.

250 protein

250 carb

50 fat

Was a very average day for me.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

God said:


> Don't suppose you have any pics of yourself when you were 15 stone at 20? Would be interesting to see and good as a goal for both the OP and myself as I'm shooting for that kind of weight as a long term goal at the moment.


Thinking back i was not natural at 20 so here is a picture of me at 14 stone 7lb at 19 height just about 5ft8....

This was after one year of serious training even though i started at 16 i only had joined a gym for the past year before i worked out at home on the chuck norris total gym....no joke.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

very possible. i went from 10stone to 18stone natural with similar bodyfat in 4 years.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

If i look anything like that id be verry happy.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Charlie_miller said:


> If i look anything like that id be verry happy.


Well i am blessed with good genetics in fact i have the worst ones in my family. My brother is over 15 stone with vague abbs at 18 and my mother came 2nd in both the Ms Ireland and Ms Switzerland. 

I am sure you can look great if you get your head down mate.

Once you are ready make a log in the members log section and that way you can be helped i wish i had access to this kind of info at your age it would have solved a lot of mistakes...........


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

God said:


> Less than 2500 calories and you were growing well on that? Doesn't seem like that much food. Clearly worked for you though.


I have always had a slow metabolism.

Even eating that little i gained plenty of fat as i started far leaner than in those pictures.

In my early teens 2 liters of coke and then a chicken burger was a typical days intake lol.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

God said:


> Interesting. What do you eat now in comparison? Presumably a fair bit more now you're larger? Do you do much in the way of cardio to stay lean? Sorry for the slight hijack OP.


Well my current pre contest diet has 2300cals i do 45 minutes of weights and 90minutes of cardio per day and have plenty of fat burners yet my weight is only very VERY slowly going down.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

God said:


> Just shows then that not everyone has to eat vast calories to get big. I have definately been guilty in the past of over eating and adding too much weight. To a lesser extent I'm still doing it as I don't like the idea of there being a chance of me limiting muscle growth from possibly under eating.
> 
> I thought I read on a thread ProDiver made, a post you wrote about you eating a LOT of food, pretty much force feeding yourself for a whole year. At what point did you do this? It seems you now follow a similar method to him.


I had to force feed my self to hit 250lb for the first time as i couldn't get over 230lb. Never had to do that again. Oh i don't agree with ProDiver at all, i fully a very strict scheduled eating and keep records of every thing pretty much the opposite of what he does.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

God said:


> Regarding ProDiver thread I meant the volume of food (in particular carbs) more than how you actually intake it, I didn't make that at all clear. So when you finish your comp and the initial rebound how many calories do you intend on taking in?
> 
> Also how many calories did you have to consume to get to 250lbs and were they generally pretty clean foods? Did you still do a fair bit of cardio when trying to achieve that weight or did you knock that on the head? I'm sure I saw pictures of you at that weight and you said your bodyfat didn't go above 15%, although a bit watery which seems pretty good going. Was the fact you didn't gain too much fat partly to do with gear usage as surely if you have a slow metabolism and over ate for quite a long period of time you would expect to get to a higher body fat percentage then 15?
> 
> ...


Mate i got to 250lb by the end of 2008 my blood pressure was far too high i felt and looked like ****. I dieted for 4 months still did not get in great shape for my show and put my body through hell.

I would never advice any one to do this it was a mistake.

Now if i don't have visible abbs i am way too fat...

Basically i gained 40lb of fat and water to gain 10lb of muscle not worth it.

How did i eat lol.

I forced my self to drink 1000cal shakes 4 times per day made from whey, olive oil and orange juice and forced down 4 meals of eggs meat potatoes.

I was never hungry always feeling sick and tired.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

God said:


> Oh right doesn't sound like much fun, not sure why I thought you were 250lbs recently then. Must of been an old thread.
> 
> One last question - Without any AAS what weight do you think you could maintain while staying relatively lean (12-15%ish)?


I was 255lb last October holding a lot of water not nearly as much fat though.

I was talking about my first time hitting 250lb. I over shot i should have hit 240lb at most.

Last time i was off all gear i was holding 225lb with decent abbs i looked flatter obviously.

Now if i took lets say a year off gear that would drop a bit obviously perhaps 210lb or so.


----------

